# Metal TTOC Badge Fault



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

I bought a TTOC Metal Badge a few months ago, and the centre of the "O" has fallen out?

Has anyone else experienced this or is it only me?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks like water damage. Not covered under warranty.

I'd get onto WallsendMag for a replacement (at cost, of course!)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wja96 said:


> That looks like water damage. Not covered under warranty.
> 
> I'd get onto WallsendMag for a replacement (at cost, of course!)


It's not waterproof? Where are you supposed to mount these?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like a stone chip to me :? They seem to suffer on the front, try placing it on the rear.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Just colour it in with a sharpie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

shoddy supplier is my guess :roll:


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a TTOC Metal Badge a few months ago, and the centre of the "O" has fallen out?
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this or is it only me?


If you only bought it a few months ago then one would question if the item was fit for purpose. If it isnt then you may be entitled to a replacement or a refund.


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

jont122 said:


> Has anyone else experienced this or is it only me?


Not quite the same issue but, mine 'unstuck' itself from the rear of my TT a couple of months after it came with my membership pack. Had to buy a new one for EvenTT :x

It looks good now and should stick for a lot longer since I've stuck it on with superglue  ....I'm only joking, I used a hammer and nailed it on instead :lol: 








MayZ


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Did you say TTOC Window Reg or TTOC Badge :lol:

Seriously tho.... I went to a meet here in Dublin on Sunday and after looking at my badge I with I had got the Gel one instead. The Badge is totally flat, but the foam pad is curved (con-vexed/ not flat / thicker foam in the middle) this means it would not fit a MK2 at all!

Any suggestions as I'd like to Advertise the Club!


----------



## paso (May 14, 2013)

Our metal badge feel off in 2 weeks really very upset about that after paying extra for it the doublesided tape isn't man enough ..can we claim warranty ? :? now only have the Vinyl sticker on the rear hatch poor show [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

paso said:


> Our metal badge feel off in 2 weeks really very upset about that after paying extra for it the doublesided tape isn't man enough ..can we claim warranty ? :? now only have the Vinyl sticker on the rear hatch poor show [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Is that the Gell Sticker or the Cling Film one? Where can I get the Gell sticker from?


----------



## paso (May 14, 2013)

Ours was the Metal Classic badge had a very thick doublesided tape thing on the back very poor IMO :x


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

paso said:


> Ours was the Metal Classic badge had a very thick doublesided tape thing on the back very poor IMO :x


Mine too, think ill put new stuff on the back! Only one problem it is totally flat and won't fit the contour of the boot lid!


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a TTOC Metal Badge a few months ago, and the centre of the "O" has fallen out?
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this or is it only me?


My original badge this happened and the weather also got to the colours. Have since updated to the plastic bubble sticker which repels the water.


----------

